# Beunruhigender Fund im Teich



## KleinerGartenzwerg (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo meine Teichfreunde,
ich habe gestern einen sehr schlimmen Fund in meinem Koiteich machen müssen,
undzwar schwomm einer meiner Kois ohne Flosse, nur noch in Gräten, jedoch mit komplettem Kopf im Teich herum.  Nun Frage ich mich wie soetwas passieren kann. Der Teich ist ca. 50 m² groß, eingezäunt und enthält ca. 10 Kois in der Größe 20-30 cm. 
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir hier helfen könntet, nicht dass soetwas noch einmal passiert :?


----------



## Auslogge 89 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

HeyHo,
klingt fast nach irgendeinem Tierchen, was den rausgefischt hat... Wie er wieder ins Wasser kam, kann ich dir allerdings ne sagen..

MfG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Katze? kommt auf jeden Fall übern Zaun.
Otter? Die kommen unterm Zaun?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Ähm, wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Foto?
Ne "grätige" Flosse muß nicht zwangsläufig ein Tier gewesen sein.
Möglich ... aber kein Muss 

Mandy


----------



## KleinerGartenzwerg (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Ich schließe eine Katze aus, da der Zaun direkt am Teich angelegt ist und die Katze dann logischerweise ins Wasser springen müsste 
Tut mir Leid, leider habe ich das "Opfer" schon entsorgt :/
Otter könnte ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, da ich hier in der Gegend noch nie soetwas in der Art gesehen habe.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Wie entsorgt ... tot?
Davon haste aber nüscht im ersten Beitrag geschrieben 
Ich dachte der lebt noch.

Schau Dir mal die anderen Fische genau an ... findeste da einen, der evtl. eine "angefressene" Flosse hat?

Mandy


----------



## KleinerGartenzwerg (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Oh tut mir leid ich dachte das wäre verständlich, da außer den Gräten und dem Kopf nichts mehr übrig war. Die anderen Fische habe ich mir schon angeschaut, bei denen ist noch alles dran und mir ist bis jetzt auch nichts Auffälliges ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*



KleinerGartenzwerg schrieb:


> undzwar schwomm einer meiner Kois ohne Flosse, nur noch in Gräten, jedoch mit komplettem Kopf im Teich herum.



Das klingt für mich nach einem Fisch, dessen Flosse nur noch eine Gräte ist aber noch schwimmt 

Okay, jetzt hab ich zumindest verstanden was Du sagen wolltest.
Der Fisch war nur noch eine Gräte bis auf den unberührten Kopf.

Mir fällt nur ein Tier ein, dass einen Koi (wie groß war der eigentlich?) komplett bis auf den Kopf fressen würde und das ist ein Otter.

Zeig doch mal Bildchen von Deinem Teich und der Sicherung. Vielleicht ist doch irgendwo eine Lücke, Otter sind richtig gelenkig und können sich gaaanz dünne machen.

Mandy


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Tut mir leid
...kleiner Gartenzwerg.
Glaube ich jetzt einfach mal nicht - deine Geschichte.
petra


----------



## KleinerGartenzwerg (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Ehm okay  Soll mir das jetzt irgendetwas sagen?


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Ja,
dass ich dir die Geschichte vom völlig entfleischten Koi, der nur noch als Gerippe mit Kopf im Teich schwamm, nicht glaube.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich lasse mich ja gerne eines Besseren belehren (Erfahrungen sind immer gut), aber ich kann mir kein Tier vorstellen, dass einen Koi in deinem Teich bis auf die Gräten abnagt und dann im Wasser schwimmen lässt - o.k., wie Otter ihre Beute zurücklassen kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wenn du Otter im Gartenteich hättest, wäre es dir sicherlich schon vorher einmal aufgefallen.
petra


----------



## libsy (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Wie soll das auch gehen, ohne Organe zu leben.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Hallo  XXXX

@ Gerd   
Sag mal Gerd kannst du das nicht???

@ Gartenzwerg 
frag mal da nach ,vielleicht kennen die das Problem ja auch https://www.google.de/search?q=ahlhorner+fischteiche&client=firefox&hs=ESS&rls=net.gmx:defficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=hzoBUq_QIuKA4gSdi4C4Cg&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1093&bih=454

Gruss Patrick der deinen Text so verstand wie er gemeint war


----------



## doh (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Leute etwas logischen Menschenverstand beim lesen wäre schon gut 
Er meint natürlich nicht das der Fisch noch gelebt hat und nur mit den Gräten und dem Kopf im Wasser umher schwam. Eher das der TOTE Fisch so aussah und im Wasser umher trieb! 
Er hat sich halt ein wenig unbeholfen ausgedrückt, aber es sollte doch einleuchtend sein das so ein Tier nicht leben kann? 

Kurz zum Fall selbst:
denke auch das es eigentlich nur ein Otter gewesen sein kann, wie sieht das ganze eigentlich bei Waschbären aus, lassen diese auch nur den Kopf zurück?


----------



## Doc (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Pema: Ich ebenfalls nicht.

Also der Koi  war tot, nur noch komplette Kopf. Der Rest nach dem Kopf inkl. Flossen alles Gräte?

Der Fisch schwamm aber nicht mehr von selbst? ... Hatte er denn noch die Innereien? 

Vll. lag der auch schon länger auf dem Grund und ist dort "verwest" und nun aufgestiegen?


----------



## Newbie (7. Aug. 2013)

Leute,

da wär ich nicht so sicher.
Evt ist der Fisch wirklich noch geschwommen, so wie es der Threadersteller beschreibt.
Solche Geschichten gibt es, auch wenn sie niemand glaubt. Bei uns habe ich bei Vollmond schon Katzen ohne Kopf über Mauern stolzieren sehen. Auch __ fliegen Fledermäuse, die leise aber hämisch lachen über den Teich.
Der hier beschriebene Fisch ist da noch harmlos. Meistens dauert das aber nur ein Tag oder zwei an.

Also nehmt mal lieber die Beschreibung hier ernst, bevor auch bei Euch seltsame Dinge passieren.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Das kenne ich vom Aquarium, wenn da mal ein Fisch gestorben war und man den nicht gleich entdeckt hat, wurde er auch komplett abgenagt, aber der Kopf blieb immer bis zum Schluss.
Das ging manchmal über Nacht...
Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es auch Koi so machen, oder sind das strenge Vegetarier?

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

das hab ich im Aquarium auch schon erlebt, ein Fisch stirbt und über Nach wird alles essbare verwertet.. dam Morgen ist dann nur noch ein Gerippe mit Kopf da.....


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*



Newbie schrieb:


> Bei uns habe ich bei Vollmond schon Katzen ohne Kopf über Mauern stolzieren sehen. Auch __ fliegen Fledermäuse, die leise aber hämisch lachen über den Teich.
> Der hier beschriebene Fisch ist da noch harmlos. Meistens dauert das aber nur ein Tag oder zwei an.
> 
> Also nehmt mal lieber die Beschreibung hier ernst, bevor auch bei Euch seltsame Dinge passieren.



Du solltest solche "Mittelchen" nicht zu dir nehmen - das kann auf Dauer schädlich sein!  :smoki  

Gruß Nori


----------



## KleinerGartenzwerg (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Okay Leute um das nochmal für alle verständlich auszudrücken, der Fisch war TOT und trieb im Wasser herum! Also kein Vampirkoi der noch lebte oder Ähnlichem 
Kann natürlich sein dass er schon tot war und über Nacht abgenagt wurde und es so dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Nee Leute,

ich habe ja in den 12Jahren Koihaltung schon ne Menge erlebt, aber definitiv noch keinen toten Fisch, der von seinen Artgenossen aufgefressen wird 
Vor paar Jahren gabs bei mir auch mehrere Todesfälle, auch den ein oder anderen, der erst Tage später aufgegast nach oben kam ... und der war zwar voll schleimig und aufgedunsen, aber in keinster Weise angeknabbert.

Ich denke von diesem Gedanken könnt ihr Euch verabschieden.

Ja im Aquarium hab ich das auch schon erlebt, aber nur bei meinen Black Mollys damals.
Neonsalmler z.bsp. machen so etwas auch nicht ... zumindest war es bei mir nicht so.

Für mich war da ein Räuber im Teich.

Was ist denn nun mit den Bildern? Ist schönes Wetter, also ab marsch ... Fotos vom Teich und der Sicherung schießen 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Moin,

wie waren denn die Augen von dem Kopf - noch klar oder schon weiß-trüb?


----------



## willi1954 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*



KleinerGartenzwerg schrieb:


> Okay Leute um das nochmal für alle verständlich auszudrücken, der Fisch war TOT und trieb im Wasser herum! Also kein Vampirkoi der noch lebte oder Ähnlichem
> Kann natürlich sein dass er schon tot war und über Nacht abgenagt wurde und es so dazu gekommen ist.



Moin

ich kenne sowas, beim Angeln mit totem Köderfisch machen sich gern Wollhandkrabben oder Krebse über den Fisch her, und fangen meist beim Bauch an. Schlußendlich sieht das Frassbild auch so aus.


----------



## derseeberger (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Beunruhigender Fund im Teich*

Der Übeltäter hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren im Abwachsteich sein Unwesen getrieben.
War nicht Lustig da er viel Hunger hatte

Mink http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Nerz


----------

